# Working for Fitness First in Dubai2011



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi there,

I have been offer to work in Dubai, by Futness First, for a 2 years contract, 4000Dirhams as a salary base, and they taking in charge Health inssurance, Flight tikets, and can provide accomodation for the 3rd first months.
Also they aske us to reach 120 PT sessions a Months, and working a 48 res a week, 6 days/ week.

I just want to know if someone is currently working out there and could tell me if it is worse it or not, and if is not, eventually give me some tips to find another Health club, in Dubai with better conditions.

Many thanks to all, 
Cheers.
LaurieFit.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Laure

I moved your thread to the Dubai section where you should get more responses.

However knowing someone who worked there for 3 years and recently left, and from what others have commented here on the forum, it doesn't sound like a great place to work at 

Do a search here on the Dubai section of the forum and you will find some opinions.


----------



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Laure
> 
> I moved your thread to the Dubai section where you should get more responses.
> 
> ...


Ok, thank you, for your advises.


----------



## Lauriefit (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your interest, 

Can we discuss about what you can offer, please, could you give me an email address, or contact detail of the manager who is in charge of recruitement stuff?, I could also manage a Skipe call?

Many thanks


----------

